# What is this August/September blooming vine (in Virginia)



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

My neighbor and I are wondering what this is?
and whether it would propogate from seed?








Thanks.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

ivy I think,I saw some working ivy today near Charlottesville


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

English Ivy -- _Hedera helix_

Compare: https://www.google.com/search?q=Eng...ch&q=English+ivy+flower&imgrc=Hx5qlIBCWemtIM:

1. English Ivy makes an "all glucose" nectar -- which means it crystalizes very quickly. 
2. It is reported to be bitter honey, but my bees collect it avidly in the fall, and its seems to be good winter store.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks. the leaves we thought looked like they were Ivy but I just had not noticed ivy blooming before. beekeeping opens our eyes.


----------

